# Washington Lake 2017



## toyotaguy (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, new guy here. Excited to be a part of the forum. I love being outdoors, fishing and hunting. Too bad I just found out about this site. Quick question for you. I'm planning on going on a fishing/hiking trip with a couple buddies to the Washington lake area for a few days. I usually go down to southern Utah but I'm trying to spread my wings. We want to setup camp and hike to some of the adjacent lakes to fish. When is a good time to go and what are some good lakes to hike too in that area? Especially with some good fishing, not trying to steal anyone's spot just curious cause this area is new to me. Any info would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

If I remember right, the campgrounds along mirror lake hwy open around the 4th of July, but it all depends on when the snow melts. This year has been an exceptional snow year so it might be a later opening than in the past.

I'm sure you'll get some advice on specific lakes, but some general advice is to take plenty of bug spray, as well as clothing for all types of weather, including snow.


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

First off, get a map of the area.

Then try: Wall Lake, Star Lake, Long Lake, Majorie Lake, Big Elk & Island Lakes. All very enjoyable day hikes on established and well marked trails (not sure about Star? We always took a short cut through the forest on a bearing from the Hwy). The fishing will depend on the day & time of day. Good luck!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Mid summer. I've done the crystal lake trailhead loop a few time and there is 7-10 different lakes you can hit in about a 10 mile round trip make sure to hit island lake and have fun!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You could set up camp at Washington lake and keep yourself busy for a week going on different day hikes. It sounds like you have good plans for a fun time. 

I would add that the DWR prints booklets about the the different Uintas drainages. Pick up the Provo/Weber river drainage booklet. It will add some useful information.


----------



## toyotaguy (Feb 8, 2017)

brendo said:


> Mid summer. I've done the crystal lake trailhead loop a few time and there is 7-10 different lakes you can hit in about a 10 mile round trip make sure to hit island lake and have fun!


Are the mosquito's and horse flies pretty bad during mid summer?


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't be afraid to fish unmarked smaller lakes off the main trails in the area. They are often times overlooked and loaded with fish (albeit smaller in size).


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

toyotaguy said:


> Are the mosquito's and horse flies pretty bad during mid summer?


The mosquito's can be brutal...

**To add to the post...use Permethrin on your clothes for the mosquitos. Sawyer makes a spray you can pickup at Walmart. Just spray on your clothes and let air dry. It's what they use on the Bug Off shirts. It works and lessens the amount of Deet you need to apply directly. Have used in in TX turkey hunting and it worked great keeping the Ticks off.


----------



## toyotaguy (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the input so far guys!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

toyotaguy said:


> Are the mosquito's and horse flies pretty bad during mid summer?


I have dents in the roof of my suburban from horseflies...they's ain't too bad.


----------

